# Three Jigs



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Another close-to-home trip, my intentions this week were to get to Deer Creek to try and find some perch and whatever else I could wrangle in.

Of course, while stopping for supplies at the mouth of the canyon, I couldn't help but check the river in the area, where ongoing construction has changed a few holes that I used to really like.

After about 20 minutes, a few bites, and one small brown to hand, I was satisfied (though slightly saddened by the changes) and continued my drive up the canyon, where the river's seduction, once again, took hold and more stops ensued.










Across the highway from Springdell, I hit the pull-off and smacked a pretty good one for that stretch:










After that, the next stop that tugged at me was the area around the Olmstead, where I usually fish the downstream side of. This time I did that for a few minutes, then carried on upstream to test the AFL section.



















The AFL section is usually a spot I bypass because the regs require all fish over 15" to be released and I tend to stray from keeping trout that small.

Since it's the spawn season, keeping any was far from my mind and I had a lot of fun working that first marabou jig until it wasn't much more than a string on a jighead.

Quite a few fish came in with some being quite small and others, mid-size.



















Getting up to Deer Creek was still on my mind, so I wrapped it up with that spot and pointed my nose upstream again.

Once again, the river called and I answered, pulling over at Vivian Park.

"Just a quick stop," I thought to myself...

Well the fishing was equally as nice in that stretch of river, especially in the deep run, just downstream. Wading out to the edge of the drop off and bouncing my jig (now on my 2nd) along the bottom, many bites were missed and some resulted in fish.




























One fish was a real hog. She grabbed my jig and took off, pulling drag up and downstream for a minute or so.

I had her really close to me at one point, where I could see how massive she was, but right after that, she somehow shook free and I inspected my jig, the body and tail sliding freely up and down the shank.

She would have been my biggest brown to date, but it apparently it wasn't meant to be, this time. Needless to say, the experience piqued my interest in remaining in that stretch for awhile longer. Deer Creek faded from my agenda.

Catching fish is what I had set out to do and it was happening, so I saw no point in leaving. It was good to pay the river back for the skunk it served me last week anyway.

The males are getting pretty colorful right now too.










As the sun worked its way down to the horizon, I concluded my day upstream from Vivian, missing more good strikes and landing a couple of smaller browns near "Jump Rock".



















Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Loah. Always a great report.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Great post! Those jigs seem to be treating you very well. What size do you prefer in rivers? Sorry the ol' woman shook you off :? that's fishing sometimes -)O(-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a great time thanks for the report and Awesome photos. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

jer said:


> Great post! Those jigs seem to be treating you very well. What size do you prefer in rivers? Sorry the ol' woman shook you off :? that's fishing sometimes -)O(-


1/16oz is my preferred size, all around. The only time I go bigger is for ice fishing and I've only gone smaller on lunch breaks for white bass.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Always a great read with LOAH outings. Thanks once again for taking us along with ya!!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

You must've been fishing in some well known waters for ou to post a location. Good on you to do so well.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun! I want to learn how to fish rivers better. Never have done it much. There were two guys outside my work on the Provo river flyfishing yesterday after work. I watched one of them miss a few then land a small brown.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

kstorrs said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! I want to learn how to fish rivers better. Never have done it much. There were two guys outside my work on the Provo river flyfishing yesterday after work. I watched one of them miss a few then land a small brown.


Sounds to me like you've got a heck of a lunch break spot... 



poiboy said:


> You must've been fishing in some well known waters for ou to post a location. Good on you to do so well.


Hehe, I actually like it when I can post where I go, but when I can go to my favorite spots, or "special" spots, I can't let myself blab.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hehe, I actually like it when I can post where I go, but when I can go to my favorite spots, or "special" spots, I can't let myself blab.[/quote]That's my boy. Wish others could learn those qualities!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

LOAH said:


> kstorrs said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a lot of fun! I want to learn how to fish rivers better. Never have done it much. There were two guys outside my work on the Provo river flyfishing yesterday after work. I watched one of them miss a few then land a small brown.
> ...


I work on 2230 N in Provo and the river runs right past my work  I just never fish it lol. I see small fish all the time below the spill way.


----------

